# WineMaker Magazine Conference - June 5-7



## Boatboy24 (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone going? It's very close to home for me and I'm giving it serious consideration.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 14, 2014)

I wish i could>>> i just got my new mag n the mail today...I hope they come to Houston this year.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2014)

I am hoping to. I put my request in for it.


----------

